# Siquijor



## jackstraw (Dec 28, 2014)

Can anyone offer any insight into living on Siquijor Island, especially for a blonde haired blue eyed American. Everything I can find is geared more towards tourism. 

She built her mother a 2 story house on the west side of the island 7yrs ago. There is also a large farm inland, that is available. We will not be able to get there until later this year.
All of the family has moved off the island which makes it sound appealing to me.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

im blond and blue eyed .
last year visiting the provence on palawans west coast , the kids were very interested .
my gf told me , the kids thought i looked like a slim santa .


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

northwoods said:


> im blond and blue eyed .
> last year visiting the provence on palawans west coast , the kids were very interested .
> my gf told me , the kids thought i looked like a slim santa .


They like all foreignor(kids)on a remote island off mindanao they thought i was santo papa..preist.......bcoz only white man ever there was a missionary.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've only ever done a day trip there but it struck my as a very slow pace of life type of place. I think if you needed anything beyond what the local sari asri store could supply you would be on the boat to Dumaguete. The only downside is you have to watch out for all of the witches that live on the island.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. It looks nicer than the place in Cavite, kind of concerned about how remote it is. Asked the woman about the witches, and she just laughed, and laughed and cackled and got on her broom...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jackstraw said:


> Thanks for the replies. It looks nicer than the place in Cavite, kind of concerned about how remote it is. Asked the woman about the witches, and she just laughed, and laughed and cackled and got on her broom...


Lolololol


----------

